# Most addicting thing I have seen in a while.



## Dark-Knight (Sep 4, 2004)

I must rely be bored I played with that for 20 minuets


----------



## Kristin (Jul 8, 2005)

HAHAHAHA. 

I love it.


----------



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

I liked it but TheHalloweenPrncss LOVED it!! Thanks!


----------



## DeadlyNightshade (Aug 19, 2005)

Frightmaster,


This is the coolest thing I has seen in a long time!!! I love it!!! Do post more cool stuff if you find anything!!! I like your sense of Halloween style!!!


----------



## artnerd18 (Aug 23, 2004)

Mutation X is creepy...


----------

